# prorack whispbar and thule atlantis roof box all ok



## mart789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Installed a Prorack Whispbar (flush bar model) X-Trail post Oct-2007 model with the Thule Atlantis 200 roof box. It all looks and feels secure.

The Whispbar is 85mm wide and Thule specifications say 80mm is the maximum for a wing shaped bar and recommends an adapter kit for this to work. However, I attached it tonight without an adapter and it seems okay.

Will post my results after my road trip.

Cheers


----------



## mart789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Back from my road trip and covered over 1000km's and the Thule Roof Box and Whispbar roof rack had no issues what so ever. They were both safe and secure when I took them off the car.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## bedarda (Nov 15, 2011)

*Prorack Whispbar with Thule Atlantis 1600*

I also installed a Prorack Whispbar (flush bar model) for my Thule Atlantis 1600 (HumblePower ~$470 ) roof box. It is very secure.

I will post some pictures if this weekend if the sun breaks from the clouds in CT.


----------

